# 1 mil dead, 4.5 mill displaced, 2 mill widows & 5 mill orphans



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans


Now that Bush is gone, perhaps we can honestly face the damage we have wrought and the responsibilities we must accept from it. 

Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans | War on Iraq | AlterNet


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea, but now they have the freedom to vote!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Yea, but now they have the freedom to vote!!!



you mean like the people of gaza?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, but now they have the freedom to vote!!!
> ...



The reason I bring things like this up are to remind you guys of the last couple years.  We were telling people that the war was going horribly wrong and it might even be on purpose because the oil companies and defense contractors were not done waging their war for profit.

Remember we kept asking when we would stop paying $10 billion a month for this and they ignored us?  Thats because they didn't want the tax payers to stop funding the losses.  

I also remember right winger arguing that the death tolls were not this high.  That's because they wanted to paint GW as the great liberator.

It is impossible to defend invading Iraq or Bush if you know all the facts.  Those people were better off with Saddam ruling them.  Heck, we all were better off.  He kept Iraq from becoming allies with Iran.  Now they are best friends.

And now Mook Tada El Sadr is going to rule Iraq, and he doesn't like us much more than Amadenijad does.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 2, 2009)

I love ass numbers.


----------



## del (Feb 2, 2009)

alternet, when prisonplanet just won't do.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I love ass numbers.



Of course you get off on these numbers.  More people have died in the name of religion than any other reason.  

You also love that we defend Israel because you expect the end of days are near.  

I've read up on this.  God tells us to defend Isreal because that is where the end of days are going to happen.  

Thank God people like you aren't in charge anymore.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

del said:


> alternet, when prisonplanet just won't do.



What are your conservative numbers?  500,000 dead?


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 2, 2009)

You fucking idiot. The article itself says the numbers are impossible to know and admits to guessing.

Retard.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You fucking idiot. The article itself says the numbers are impossible to know and admits to guessing.
> 
> Retard.



Ok, 500,000.  Is that acceptable to you?  MURDERER!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 2, 2009)

Zealot.


----------



## del (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > alternet, when prisonplanet just won't do.
> ...



i have no numbers, bozo. i leave that to idiots like you.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> 
> 
> Now that Bush is gone, perhaps we can honestly face the damage we have wrought and the responsibilities we must accept from it.
> ...


Thanks to Bush. Good riddance.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah. If we hadn't intervened, they'd be living the good life.


----------



## Gord (Feb 2, 2009)

The 2006 Lancet study that claimed over 600,000 deaths linked to the war has been thoroughly debunked:

A Study In Lies | NewsBusters.org

The Iraq Body Count has accounted for 100,000 violent deaths since the invasion.

Prior to the war Saddam is estimated to have mass murdered up 400,000 Iraqis.

On top of this it is estimated between 1 and 2 million Iraqis had died due to starvation, lack of medicine and healthcare because Saddam Hussein had diverted Oil for Food program money to building his palaces and purchasing arms. Any more deaths for these reasons after the invasion can also be added to Saddam's plate for decimating the country's infrastructure and health services.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> 
> 
> Now that Bush is gone, perhaps we can honestly face the damage we have wrought and the responsibilities we must accept from it.
> ...



Are they related to Sunni Man?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Zealot.



A member of a radical, warlike, ardently patriotic group of Jews in Judea, particularly prominent from a.d. 69 to 81, advocating the violent overthrow of Roman rule and vigorously resisting the efforts of the Romans and their supporters to heathenize the Jews. 

First of all, it is you and Bush that are radically warlike and ardently patriotic.  We couldn't even question his judgement without being called unpatriotic, remember?  

Now we see how fatally flawed that thinking is.  Questioning the government is the MOST patriotic thing to do.    

Had we questioned him in the beginning, we wouldn't have even invaded Iraq.  

You also need to know that Bush brainwashed you.  Saddam wasn't nearly as bad as you make him out to be.  Or, he's no worse than some of the other dictators we are in bed with.  

But I agree.  I do not want you or Bush heathenizing America any longer.  

And don't you find it odd that Bush sensored the arab news you could hear but the arab world gets cnn?  You are a sucker!!!  But a very good little german.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

Gord said:


> The 2006 Lancet study that claimed over 600,000 deaths linked to the war has been thoroughly debunked:
> 
> A Study In Lies | NewsBusters.org
> 
> ...



So is Bush responsible for Katrina?  After all, he decimated our infrastructure for 8 years.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> ...


Nope

I'm of Irish/English stock


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 2, 2009)

I questioned Bush's judgment all the time without being unpatriotic. Questioning judgment and giving succor to the enemy are two different things.


----------



## Gord (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Gord said:
> 
> 
> > The 2006 Lancet study that claimed over 600,000 deaths linked to the war has been thoroughly debunked:
> ...


You actually think you score points with that?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I questioned Bush's judgment all the time without being unpatriotic. Questioning judgment and giving succor to the enemy are two different things.



Those who would trade their freedoms for safety deserve and get neither.


----------



## del (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I questioned Bush's judgment all the time without being unpatriotic. Questioning judgment and giving succor to the enemy are two different things.
> ...



a stitch in time saves nine.
a penny saved is a penny earned
neither a borrower nor lender be.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I questioned Bush's judgment all the time without being unpatriotic. Questioning judgment and giving succor to the enemy are two different things.
> ...


That's exactly why the Palestinian people and Hamas will NEVER give up in their quest for Freedom!!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 2, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah. If we hadn't intervened, they'd be living the good life.



With all due respect, their quality of life is/was of no legal concern to us and should certainly have nothing to do with our intervention.


----------



## eots (Feb 2, 2009)

Jalu said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> ...



how foolish to think the killing will end with the departure of bush...


----------



## eots (Feb 2, 2009)

KABUL, Afghanistan (CNN) -- Sen. Barack Obama said Sunday that United States needs to focus on Afghanistan in its battle against terrorism.


Sen. Barack Obama and Afghan President Hamid Karzai meet Sunday in Kabul.

 "The Afghan government needs to do more. But we have to understand that the situation is precarious and urgent here in Afghanistan. And I believe this has to be our central focus, the central front, on our battle against terrorism," Obama said Sunday on CBS' "Face the Nation."

"I think one of the biggest mistakes we've made strategically after 9/11 was to fail to finish the job here, focus our attention here. We got distracted by Iraq," he said.

Obama said troop levels must increase in Afghanistan.
Obama calls situation in Afghanistan 'urgent' - CNN.com


*Obama wants U.S. troops in Pakistan.*


WASHINGTON, Aug. 1 (UPI) -- U.S. Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill., said U.S. troops should be fighting terror more in Afghanistan and even Pakistan. 

In the text of a speech to the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars in Washington seen by ABC News before its scheduled Wednesday delivery, Obama,...

Obama wants U.S. troops in Pakistan. (01-AUG-07) UPI NewsTrack

Obama serves the same masters as bush...and it is not we the people


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> 
> 
> Now that Bush is gone, perhaps we can honestly face the damage we have wrought and the responsibilities we must accept from it.
> ...





There is absolutely no evidence that 1 million Iraqis have died due to the war. NONE, not one credible source. But hey keep making ignorant claims you are so good at it.


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone think the US government in the future will apologize for all that it has done to Iraq?

I posted about the bombing of the electrical grid to create widespread illness due to unsafe water (a war crime) is that something worth apologizing for?


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 8, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> 
> 
> Now that Bush is gone, perhaps we can honestly face the damage we have wrought and the responsibilities we must accept from it.
> ...



If you want to bitch about Iraq, bitch about the cost financially to the US taxpayer and the loss of American lives.  If you really want to bitch about Iraqi deaths, try to find some realistic numbers please. 

Let's look at what you just told us.  1 million killed you say?  That would be around 500 per day.  Can you please show me a few news articles where 500 Iraqis died on any given day?  I sure as hell don't remember hearing any numbers like that.  Now don't get me wrong; the loss of Iraqi life was very high, but your numbers are a joke.  Secondly, if, and i do say if, 1 million Iraqis died, that would include men, women and children.  How in the hell could there only be 1 million deaths but 1 to 2 million widows?  Please at least try to be realistic.

Now, let's look at a few other facts.  While Saddam was in power, he killed hundreds of thousands of Iraqis.  We know this to be a fact.  In fact, when GH Bush decided not to march to Bagdhad during Desert Storm, ten's of thousands of Iraqis who had prepared for the overthrow of Saddam were executed.  They had relied on us coming in so that they could get rid of Saddam.

Next on the agenda; had Saddam been left in power, there is a very good chance he would no longer be in power.  His sons were looking for a reason to get rid of him.  Probably the absolute most important thing we accomplished was killing Saddam's two sons, much more so than getting rid of Saddam himself.

Last of all, you state that now Iraq will become an ally with Iran.  Well, based on the recent election, that actually seems to be incorrect.  The party with the closest ties to Iran had one of the poorest showings in the election of any party.  The Iraqis, while the majority is Shia, do not trust Iran due to the brutal war they fought with them.  Last of all, it is actually beginning to look as if Iraq might be able to stabilize once we leave and actually move forward with a quasi-democracy that is actually workable for them.

Iraq has not been pretty for us or the Iraqis, and there are many good reasons as to why we should not have gone in.   However, it is beginning to look like some good may actually come out of all of this for both us and the Iraqis.  Time will tell, but for now, you are arguing the wrong points, and your embellished numbers of casualties makes your entire argument a farce.


----------



## Annie (Feb 8, 2009)

Where oh where could those numbers come from?

ABC News: Nondisclosure Cited in Iraq Casualties Study



> Nondisclosure Cited in Iraq Casualties Study
> Controversial Survey Author Rebuked for Failing to Disclose Details of His Work
> 
> By GARY LANGER
> ...



Actually ABC, is being kind to Lancet. Truth was they didn't put 'hard' numbers anywhere in their article. Instead the 'killed' could be anywhere from lower thousands, to a million-those are not acceptable parameters. Repeated in all categories.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 8, 2009)

del said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


what are things that Ben Franklin actually said, alex

unlike what bobo said


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Thom Hartmann has a guest on that proved Chaney met with the American oil companies to discuss dividing up Iraq's oil, even before the Iraq invasion began.  

I remember hearing on a liberal show last year that this was going on and  you guys all argued with me.  You pointed to Chinese companies getting some contracts.  Well yes, they get to share too, seeing as how we borrowed their money to invade.  

Anyways, this is why we must prosecute the Bush team for their illegal activities.  Ford pardon'ed Nixon and it allowed guys like Chaney and Rumsfeld to remain in government.  They should have carried that impeachment with them into the 2000 election.  And why didn't the liberal media remind us that this was the old Nixon team running in 2000?  I didn't know Chaney and Rumsfeld worked for Dick at that point.  Might have made a difference with voters if they knew that.  

Anyways, we can not let this go.  If we do, then the protege's of Dick and Bush will come back in 2012.  Condy Rice should have a criminal record.  All of them should.  

They premediately lied us into Iraq.  I don't care if Bush thought it was a good idea.  That doesn't make it legal.  

This is why we should still prosecute the Bush team.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> ...



For as much as I'm embellishing, so is Bush.  So meet me half way.  Let's say 300,000 iraqi's dead because of this invasion.  

To think Iran and Iraq will not be allies is foolish.  But that's ok, because Iran can't antagonize Obama into war like they could Bush/Chaney.  


What you think are facts are not facts.  You know only what the mainstream media has told you.  You disregard all the rest, much of it is fact.  

What happens when Mook Tada El Sadr is ruler of Iraq?  He doesn't like us either.  All that for nothing?  

We should have invested in GM battery cars not Iraq oil.  Wake up America.

Oil companies should have shared some of the oil with us.  Or had the oil pay for the invasion.  They didn't, because they preferred the US taxpayers pay it.  Still to this day, we are paying for it.  Who's getting the oil?  Wake up!  

But why should I expect you to understand.  You don't even get it and they raped your very own country the last 8 years, right in front of your face, and you still don't get it.  So of course you believe we are over in Iraq doing the right thing.


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...





haha, don't hold your breath... remember the last time the powerful got charged with a crime - and were punished?

Go ask Nicaragua what happens when the US breaks international law and gets scolded by the security council.

Or just rearrange the letters in the word "ingnoth".


----------



## Angel Heart (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok the numbers don't add up... How do you have 1 million dead and yet 2 million widows?


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 17, 2009)

Angel Heart said:


> Ok the numbers don't add up... How do you have 1 million dead and yet 2 million widows?




Maybe there should have been a body count?
Or more 'discriminate' killing/liberating?


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2009)

> What you think are facts are not facts. You know only what the mainstream media has told you. You disregard all the rest, much of it is fact.



Yes, we should listen to YOU sealybobo. YOU know the real truth. You are the one with millions of dollars at your disposal to spend on the best investigative journalists in the world. Yes, YOU know best.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

Angel Heart said:


> Ok the numbers don't add up... How do you have 1 million dead and yet 2 million widows?



Doesn't each guy have multiple wives?  

What about the fact that Chaney & Co pre planned this invasion and lied us in.  Busted.  Do you want to forget about it so they can do it again in another 12 years or so?  I say they need to be tried and not pardon'ed.  

Half the shit they did you can argue, but half the shit they did is undeniable.  Now you/they are just relying on the fact that Democrats will be bribed to ignore it and move on.

Or will we follow through and prosecute the criminals.

I say leave Bush alone.  That is too much to go after a President.  But go after the Monica Goodlings that helped him politicize the justice department.  Go after Rumsfeld for torture.  Go after Dick for outting a CIA agent.  Go after Condy for lying about 9-11.  

They all committed hanous criminal acts.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Angel Heart said:


> Ok the numbers don't add up... How do you have 1 million dead and yet 2 million widows?




Saddam was killing 3.7 million people per month before we went in and put a stop to him. Over the past 20 years, he killed a total of 8 billion people, leaving 27 billion widows to mourn their deaths.

I think you guys are on to something here... making up absurd numbers and applying them to my opposition is alot of fun.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > What you think are facts are not facts. You know only what the mainstream media has told you. You disregard all the rest, much of it is fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should listen to YOU sealybobo. YOU know the real truth. You are the one with millions of dollars at your disposal to spend on the best investigative journalists in the world. Yes, YOU know best.



Well some of us seem to get what is real news and what is Fox/Rush type news.  

You know how you can tell?  If I tell you that Europe thinks the US....and your reply is FUCK WHAT EUROPE THINKS, then  you are probably brainwashed into only listening to one side of the story.  

You guys even assume/suggest that our media is as bad as your media.  Rachel Maddow talks about truth.  Olbermann, maybe anti GOP, but factual.  Rush, spin.  O'Reilly, insane, Hannity, LIAR, and new is nut bag Glenn Beck.  All truly insane.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

There are about 10,000 oil concessions available to the Oil Barons in the US, however, 
the Barons are not drilling on them. The talk about off-shore drilling is a "red 
herring" to distract the public's attention from the fact that the Oil Barons are about 
to get the Iraqis' oil through no-bid contracts. Iraqis will not get control of their 
oil wealth. 


Blood for Oil Wealth: Next on the Oil Goliaths' menu is Iran's oil & gas wealth...while 
the taxpayers' subsidize the Oil Barons with tax breaks, Pentagon protection and their 
children's lives or lost limbs.. 


Deals <http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/19/world/middleeast/19iraq.html?hp>  With Iraq Are 
Set to Bring Oil Giants Back - NYTimes.com 


Four Western oil companies are in talks with Iraq's Oil Ministry for no-bid contracts to 
service the country's largest fields. 
www.nytimes.com/2008/06/19/world/middleeast/19iraq.html?hp - 18 hours ago - 
<related:www.nytimes.com/2008/06/ - Google Search... 
t/19iraq.html?hp> Similar pages


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2009)

> Well some of us seem to get what is real news and what is Fox/Rush type news.



Well, if Fox news is as unreliable as you claim, certainly you can give me 20 examples of news stories Fox lied about in 2008.

In my opinion, Fox probably didnt broadcast any story that CNN and every other major network wasnt already covering themselves, but ill give you a chance to prove me wrong. Ill be waiting.....


----------



## Care4all (Feb 17, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> ...



I do think that it is possible these numbers are part of a negative propaganda scheme from people with an agenda, and i am not speaking of Alternet....but something on the line of the propaganda put out there by the UN on israel and the killing 40 people within a school type thing, only later to find out that it was not true.

On the other hand.....Do you know if there is any legitimate source out there that does have accurate figures?

And why would we not have these figures like we did in vietnam?

Why wouldn't our military keep these figures....they seem like they would be pretty important when analyzing our accomplishments and how the war is going?

It seems abnormal to not have estimates of these figures at our fingertips or being reported on weekly?

Is this a new strategy on purpose to desensitize the American people with war and the killing that takes place on those you are at war with in addition to our own?  Was this the purpose of not keeping track?  

so many unanswered questions lead to speculation....and here lies the problem, imho.
care


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> There are about 10,000 oil concessions available to the Oil Barons in the US, however,
> the Barons are not drilling on them. The talk about off-shore drilling is a "red
> herring" to distract the public's attention from the fact that the Oil Barons are about
> to get the Iraqis' oil through no-bid contracts. Iraqis will not get control of their
> ...




...and when none of this happens (which it wont), you will move on to some other conspiracy and never own up to that fact that you were wrong about the last one.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > > What you think are facts are not facts. You know only what the mainstream media has told you. You disregard all the rest, much of it is fact.
> ...


LOL
wow, you think olbermann is factual


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > There are about 10,000 oil concessions available to the Oil Barons in the US, however,
> ...


bobo is a complete and utter moron


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > There are about 10,000 oil concessions available to the Oil Barons in the US, however,
> ...




This has already happened.  Oil Men who give to the Bush Presidential Library are getting no bid contracts for Iraq oil fields.

And when this becomes mainstream knowledge, you'll say, "they all do it", or "the dems did it too" or you will move on to your next talking point.

Just like you did with WMD's, Alberto Gonzales BUSTED, global warming, etc.  

Funny you just said I would do this when it is your party that does this.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


prove it
the Iraqi government is controling their own oil


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Proof isnt part of the agenda for conspiracy nuts. Its all about false claims that they never back up when you call them on it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



What a gullable loser you are.

Eight universities were in the running to get the Bush Presidential Library but Hunt Oil Co. head Ray Hunt, of Dallas, an economics major from Southern Methodist University, co-chaired the SMU search effort and came out on top. His long time pals-ship with The Decider may have had more than a bit to do with it.

Hunt has done a lot for Bush and vice-versa. Bush named Hunt in 2001 to his Presidents Foreign Intelligence Advisory Board, and reappointed him five years later. Hunt also sits on the National Petroleum Council that gives industry advice to Bushs Energy Secretary.

(An oilmans oilman, Hunt is a member of the board of the American Petroleum Institute and has been showered with awards from the petroleum sector, including All-American Wildcatter. Success in Oilsville doesnt get any headier than that.)

Now it turns out Hunt Oil clinched a separate deal last September with Iraq province Kurdistan he might not have won if he were not Bushs Good Buddy. Some folks think, according to a front page New York Times report July 3, the deal runs counter to American policy and undercut Iraqs central government.  Baghdad reportedly is furious over it. 

So let me explain what this means, in short.  Bush is making direct deals with Kurds and leaving the Iraqi Central Government out of the loop.  Thus destabolizing the region and working COUNTER to what our mission is in Iraq.

So what they are telling you is not what is going on over there.  

And I'm done "proving" things to you anyways.  The election is over.  Obama appointees are discovering on a daily basis that everything I have told you is true, not false.

So this is just another lie you are unaware of.  Doesn't surprise me.  

OpEdNews » Crony Capitalism, Not Competition, Marks Bush Oil Policy in Iraq


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bush administration encouraged oil deal in Kurdistan, undermining Iraqi national unity

Bush administration encouraged oil deal in Kurdistan, undermining Iraqi &ldquo;national unity&rdquo;

Where is the liberal media in all this?  Only one I heard this news from was Rachel Maddow.  Maybe liberal ='s truth???


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


which proves absolutely NOTHING

NEXT


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > What you think are facts are not facts. You know only what the mainstream media has told you. You disregard all the rest, much of it is fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should listen to YOU sealybobo. YOU know the real truth. You are the one with millions of dollars at your disposal to spend on the best investigative journalists in the world. Yes, YOU know best.



People like me have been telling people like you for 8 years that they have been lying to you.  And you are still too dumb to wake up.


This news from last week didn't generate nearly enough buzz but is surely a big deal: Hunt Oil of Dallas has signed an oil production-sharing agreement with the grand poobahs of northern Iraq's Kurdistan region, in apparent defiance of the central government in Baghdad, which has questioned its legality.

Paul Krugman wrote about it in his New York Times column, but there was very little hard reporting on it. There should be more, and here's why. 

Last January, when President Bush announced the surge, he said that its purpose was to give Baghdad time to accomplish so-called "benchmarks," the most important of which is a fair and equitable oil sharing agreement between all three major stakeholder groups in Iraq (Shiite, Sunni and Kurd).

But now, Bush's Texas pal Ray Hunt has grabbed a big 'ol piece of the Iraqi oil patch pie for himself. He's getting his before the government has even worked out its own revenue sharing plan. Bush's crowd is apparently the country's fourth stakeholder.

Hunt is also a member of the president's Foreign Intelligence Advisory Board, an ad hoc group of private citizens who give him their perspective on world affairs. 

So what does Hunt know that we don't? By laying down some serious corporate jack, isn't he signaling -- quite clearly -- that the Iraqi government is never going to get its own act together on the commodity that represents two-thirds of its GDP?

And by the way, does the Bush clan personally have stock in Hunt Oil, and shouldn't the media at least ask that question?

Alan Greenspan bluntly says in his new book that the war in Iraq is largely about oil. Since this war was first sold as being about 9/11 and terror, and then about Saddam's mushroom clouds and nonexistent WMDs, and then about freeing the Iraqi people from his tyranny, and then about creating democracy throughout the Middle East, and then about God knows what, shouldn't this new Hunt connection pique the interest of the people and our free press? 

Smells fishy to me.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


the world socialist website?
]


wait, let me find a WND or newsmax story to contradict that


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bush administration officials knew that a Texas oil company with close ties to President Bush was planning to sign an oil deal with the regional Kurdistan government that ran counter to American policy and undercut Iraqs central government, a Congressional committee has concluded.

We told you this was true last year.  You said it was not.  Now that it is fact, I can't wait to see how you spin this.  Proof is never part of your agenda.  You are what us liberals call a little bitch.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/03/w...istan.html?partner=rssuserland&pagewanted=all

In an Op-Ed of March 13 last year in The New York Times, Juhasz wrote if the Bush-backed bill became law the Iraq National Oil Company would have exclusive control of just 17 of Iraqs 80 known oil fields, leaving two-thirds of known---and all of its as yet undiscovered-fields open to foreign control.


Meanwhile, the Times reports, the Administration is defending help the U.S. provided in drawing up no-bid contracts between Iraqs Oil Ministry and five western oil firms to operate in other Iraqi oil patches. The U.S. said it provided purely technical help writing the contracts and played no role in choosing the winners. Believe that one, if you can. But why no bids again? Whatever happened to free enterprise?

This is the same crony capitalism that gave Halliburton, formerly headed by Good Buddy Vice President Cheney, a controversial, multi-billion no-bid contract to truck oil into Iraq. Halliburton subsidiary Kellogg, Brown & Root(KBR) also got named sole source contractor to douse any oil well fires that might break out in Iraq.

KBR landed that no-bid plum even though Army Corps of Engineers contract chief Bunnatine Greenhouse found there were other qualified bidders. She was demoted for not signing off on it.

The Hunt and Halliburton deals offer vivid proof that crony capitalism, not the free market brand, is being practiced divvying up Iraqs oil resources and the other spoils of war. This has long been Bushs modus vivendi. The Wall Street Journal once noted his Harken Energy Co. acquired exclusive offshore drilling rights from Bahrain in 1990 even though it had never drilled a single well. How did Harken get it? Well, Bushs father at the time occupied the White House.

Maybe when SMU puts all the Bush papers on display about why he attacked Iraq---a war that so far has killed a million souls---it will include the fine print of the contract Hunt signed with the Kurds. It will show how high Hunt could rise with a degree in economics from SMU, and how far Bush would go to sell out the Iraqi people in order to favor a Good Buddy. Is there anyone who still does not believe the Iraq war is about oil?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

bobo, most people are begining to join in my statement of you being a complete moron
and few even bother to read your boring C&P specials


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I'm waiting.

When right wingers have nothing else to say, they question the source.  NEVER the facts though.  

So STFU little bitch.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> bobo, most people are begining to join in my statement of you being a complete moron
> and few even bother to read your boring C&P specials



I don't give a fuck if YOU ever reply back to me again.  You are a waste of time.  And anyone who agrees with you is a POS too.  

People like you hold us back.  People like you help the corporations rape the middle class.  If this were a civil war and you were my brother, I'd cap your ass.  

And of course you are sick of hearing the truth.  You thought I'd go away after 8 years.  Well, as you can see, I go days without coming here, but then every once in awhile I hear a bit of news and want to share it with you, because I know you aren't getting the facts without me.

Who are these people?  Who?  They suck just as much as you.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> bobo, most people are begining to join in my statement of you being a complete moron
> and few even bother to read your boring C&P specials



Godboy and you didn't even know Bush and his buddies were raping Iraq and going behind the Iraqi central government's back to make direct deals with the Kurds.

Did you read all the information I put up?  All the oil deals.  Did you know that was occuring?

So when Mook Tada El Sadr snaps and tosses us out and then invites terrorists into Iraq and they ally with Iran because of Bush's bad decisions, are you going to be a gung ho patriotic stupid cock sucker again and fall for Bush's lies?

Of course, because  you still are sucking on his sweaty ballsack of lies.  

You are a joke my unpatriotic friend.  

PS.  Questioning our government is patriotic.  Blindly following Bush and Rush Limbaugh is the least American thing you could have done.

And now its Freddy/Fanny's fault.  

It all ties together you dumb cock sucker.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > bobo, most people are begining to join in my statement of you being a complete moron
> ...


typical liberal moron, when all else fails throw out random sexual slurs'


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's Shocking Human Toll: About 1 Million Killed, 4.5 Million Displaced, 1-2 Million Widows, 5 Million Orphans
> ...



does it concern you that the congress that voted to go is still basically in power and that the sec of state that voted to go ..... not to mention a batallion was just sent to afganistan.....

new boss ...same as the old boss.....


----------



## Godboy (Feb 18, 2009)

> Godboy and you didn't even know Bush and his buddies were raping Iraq and going behind the Iraqi central government's back to make direct deals with the Kurds.



Thats because it never happened, of course you could make me look like a dumbass, simply by proving it, or you could skip the proof part and just throw an insult my way, which is usually what happens after people are asked to provide proof that doesnt exist.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > Godboy and you didn't even know Bush and his buddies were raping Iraq and going behind the Iraqi central government's back to make direct deals with the Kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because it never happened, of course you could make me look like a dumbass, simply by proving it, or you could skip the proof part and just throw an insult my way, which is usually what happens after people are asked to provide proof that doesnt exist.



Either Dejavu or you are saying the same thing you said yesterday.  And I already showed you.  Want it again?

Ray Hunt is a Bush Presidential Library Contributor and he's getting Iraq's oil.  

Bush Iraq Oil Policy: "Crony Capitalism" at its Worst

These direct deals with the Kurds underminds the Iraqi central governments power.

Do I need to explain to you why that's bad?  

What is it you don't believe?  

I showed you much more yesterday.  Go back and see all that I posted 24 hours ago.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > > Godboy and you didn't even know Bush and his buddies were raping Iraq and going behind the Iraqi central government's back to make direct deals with the Kurds.
> ...


because its BULLSHIT
they dont have a single fact to back it up


then you wonder why so many people think you are a moron


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




One of the most sappy ideas we've heard in a long time was the suggestion of a certain Democratic Senate leader last week that the worst criminals at the top of the Bush administration should be effectively granted blanket immunity in exchange for "fessing up".  We can only hope Leahy's actual strategic intent was to have the proposal get shot down, as it quickly was by others, for being pretty much totally toothless.  We need to make sure that message was not missed.  In fact, need to put an exclamation point on it.

The fact is that without prosecution, the top war criminals in American political office of the future will presume that they can always get off the hook by the so-called "truth" commission route.  And yet the people who are in the media calling for non-enforcement of the laws against torture and illegal wiretapping are the SAME ones who are "zero tolerance" fanatics when little people get in trouble.

Prosecution Commission Action Page:  Have A Prosecution Commision, And We'll Get The Truth Too 

One of Leahy's non-arguments was that prosecuting all the criminals in the Bush administration would take 10-15 years.  Oh, really?  Did they commit THAT many hideous crimes?  That's all the more reason to get moving on it as soon as possible.  As a former prosecutor himself he should know that immunity is granted to GET testimony against the criminal kingpins, not to let them skate themselves entirely.

Thankfully at least John Conyers on the House side, and other senators like Whitehouse and Reed, have come forward to stand up for the principle that ONLY prosecution is any deterrent in cases like these.  Did the pardon of Nixon send a message for the future?  Of course it did?  It led Cheney and Rumsfeld, who were IN that administration, to believe that they would have their own chance to get away with mass murder.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



The point of my previous point is that it isn't a matter of IF Bush and Co. did all the stuff we say they did.  The question is whether or not the Democrats will go to the same extent the GOP went trying to prove Clinton lied.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 18, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why is THAT important? Who cares, unless your just out for a tit for tat. Why does any investigation of Bush have to be equal to, or greater than, a totally unrelated case with absolutely no similarities to this one? 

You seem to be saying that this is about revenge for Clinton, which doesnt surprise me in the least.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


thats all it is, a childish "you did it, so now its OUR turn"


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No.  Nixon was pardoned and that left Chaney & Rumsfeld with clean records.  Nixon shouldn't have been pardoned.

And Bush broke some very serious laws.  Leaking a CIA agents name (proven), lied us into war (proven)

Politicized the Justice Department

Deleted White House Emails.  

I don't even have to go into my conspiracy theories to bust the Bush team.  I won't even mention any of them, like how they stole the last two elections.

And you would love for us to just move on so they can do it again in the future.  Most of us, including you, don't even realize just how criminal the Bush administration is.  If you did, we'd have already impeached him. 

Ever hear the saying, "people who don't know history are doomed to repeat it?"  You voted in the Viet Nam administration.  I didn't even know Rumsfeld & Chaney worked for Nixon.  Thanks Liberal media.

PS.  We managed to rebuild Europe and hold the Nurenberg Trials.  Don't say that we need to look forward and not backwards.  We can do both.  Plenty of time for both.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So Bush could have broken any law he wanted in 8 years and if we said anything, you would come back with, "this is just getting us back for Clinton".

Bullshit.  And Nancy Pelosi is stupid for taking impeachment off the table.  

Makes me think she's in on it or stupid.  One of the two.  

Oh, I forgot torture.

And no Dive.  Lying us into Iraq should get Bush hung like Saddam was hung.  Clinton got what he deserved.  Skyrocketing numbers in his approval ratings.  He was a great man.  I forget that sometimes.  

PS.  If you cry and deny the surplus Clinton handed Bush, think about what Bush handed Obama.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


we've seen these charges, yet no one has proven a single one
keep delusional


----------



## Godboy (Feb 18, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I love it how its always the crazy conspiracy guys that keep using that "cuckoo" emoticon. This is the second time ive pointed this out, but its still hilarious to me.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




The Dems took impeachment off the table.  You haven't seen shit.  And the GOP would have just obstructed any impeachment process last year anyways so...

At least you know what laws your fearless leader broke.  Now you see why we want him in prison?  

I understand that you put party above the Constitution and above the middle class.  You must be rich.  Either that or really stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You called us conspiracy theorists for 8 years while the GOP conspired against the middle class.  What do you do for a living?  How is your home value?  401K?  Healthcare costs?  If you own a business, how is business?

So all this happened and you remain clueless, yet you are observant enough to find the coo coo symbol on my posts?  Good boy!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


says the most clueless member of the board
LOL
you are entertaining, even if you are totally INSANE


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



In an age when lying becomes the norm, truth becomes provocative.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


you and the truth are not on speaking terms
and it shows in almost every post


isnt it about time for the Med tech to give you your afternoon meds?


----------



## Mr. President (Feb 18, 2009)

1 million dead 2 million widows


hahaha


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 18, 2009)

BooBoo and his ass numbers are always amusing.

However, this belongs in the conspiracy theory room, as there is absolutely no evidence to support his ridiculous commentary.

He used to use the exact same numbers when complaining it was time to remove guns from Americans.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr. President said:


> 1 million dead 2 million widows
> 
> 
> hahaha


yeah, i liked that too

kinda like the old joke
news headline, world ends tomorrow, women, poor hit hardest


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 20, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 You know what Bobo? Talking to these 2 assholes is a waste of time. They are just a couple of traitors to this country, and when we rise up, and take this country back or at least fight like hell for it, they will get what they deserve, like the rest of the treasonous fucks who have no regard for what this US of A is supposed to be about, The day is coming when the next revolution will wipe the Bush's and Cheney's and Clintons and all the traitorous scumbags off the face of the map. Assholes like them and their apologists will be on the opposite side of freedom, and righteousness, and they will wind up at the business end of our liberty tools.  Stand united with real Americans and don't fall for the 2 party BS any more, that is how the ones in control keep us divided, and these 2 people and the like take advantage of it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mr. Jones said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Hey, finally we have someone in the White House that is not named Clinton or Bush.  The man didn't tell us to pick Obama, the Dems wanted Hillary.  The GOP certainly didn't want Obama to win.  They wanted, well, no one.  They didn't like Mitt, Huckabee, Rudy or McCain.  

Anyways, start writing and calling Obama and your Senators when  you want something.  If you want jobs to come back home, call them.  If you want illegals gone, call.  If you want tax breaks to the rich to end, call them.  If Obama isn't the real deal, then no one is.  

In the meantime, read this book:

Book: 'The Gamble'
Thomas E. Ricks. The Penguin Press. 394 pages. $27.95.

In Thomas E. Ricks' powerful and illuminating new book, "The Gamble," Ricks, who covered the military for The Washington Post from 2000 to 2008, takes up the story where he left off in "Fiasco," his 2006 book. 

This volume recounts how Iraq came close to unraveling in 2006, how the Bush administration finally conceded it was off course and how a new set of commanders -- headed by Gen. David Petraeus and Lt. Gen. Raymond Odierno -- began putting a radically different strategy in place. Ricks writes as both an analyst and a reporter with lots of real-time access to the chain of command.

-- The New York Times

The guy was on the Daily Show last night.  He wrote a raw book on the Iraq war.  I remember telling these assholes that we paid the Sunni's to stop attacking us and they mocked me.  They didn't believe my "liberal" sources.

Why do they expect mainstream/corporate/driveby media is going to tell them.  They haven't spilled the beans on the master since they were purchased by the master in 1996 when Clinton deregulated the media.  Why would they start now?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2009)

Mr. Jones said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


peas in a pod

jones da troofer and bobo the moron


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2009)

Do people that deny we have killed 1 million in Iraq also deny the Holocaust?  

It seems like these Americans are acting like I assume some of the German's acted in 1950.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Do people that deny we have killed 1 million in Iraq also deny the Holocaust?
> 
> It seems like these Americans are acting like I assume some of the German's acted in 1950.


no, thinking people dont believe the bullshit you do
there is no way we killed 1 million people in Iraq
the numbers dont add up
and, the majority of those killed in Iraq werent killed bu US
if you werent such a fucking moron you MIGHT be able to see that


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Do people that deny we have killed 1 million in Iraq also deny the Holocaust?
> ...



George Bush could be next on the war crimes list 

David Crane, an international law professor at Syracuse University, said the principle of law used to issue an arrest warrant for Omar al-Bashir could extend to former US President Bush over claims officials from his Administration may have engaged in torture by using coercive interrogation techniques on terror suspects.

Didn't we execute Japanese officers after WW2 for waterboarding American soldiers?


----------

